# angel fish or gourami with star sapphire ?



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

Will angel fish or gourami coexist with star sapphire?


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Coexist? Perhaps (but only in the short-term). Be happy? No.

There are lots of reasons why this is a bad idea, but at the most basic level, angels and labyrinth fishes require soft, slightly acidic water; Malawians require hard, alkaline water.


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

Chances are it wont work out.


----------



## orangeversion (Jul 7, 2020)

jgrillout said:


> Will angel fish or gourami coexist with star sapphire?


I guess no


----------

